# Smelt



## Luv2hunteup

I can't believe the change in just a couple of days time. It was 77 outside of Rudyard yesterday. Snow is going real fast in this warm weather. I think the previous record was 51 degrees.


----------



## Jfish

GuppyII said:


> I saw an add in Linwood last week for smelt, $2.49 lb and that's cleaned! Ill be up in GM chasing ho's and steel in a few weeks and will probably grab a few beers and go for a walk and check out a few creek mouths, if I get em, fine, if not, oh well. Good luck


Where is that for $2.49 lb? I'll be in Munising on March 30 to April 3rd doing the same thing.

How do you fish that area for cohos and steel?


----------



## tjays

The word up this way is that there was a run this past Sunday night....

FYI


----------



## Robert Holmes

Some tribal guys got half a 5 gallon bucket full on Sunday night. Season opens April 1 I am sure that they will still be around.


----------



## TVCEAST05

tjays said:


> The word up this way is that there was a run this past Sunday night....
> 
> FYI


I heard the same thing.


----------



## GuppyII

Jfish said:


> Where is that for $2.49 lb? I'll be in Munising on March 30 to April 3rd doing the same thing.
> 
> How do you fish that area for cohos and steel?


Actually it was $1.79 lb at Besons. I stopped Sunday and they didn't look to good, obviously from last year. I passed.


----------



## tjays

Just got another report that fish were caught Monday nigh also. Not looking good for the non-card holder.....


----------



## Iceman_101

Well if we can't catch the huron run hopefully we can catch the superior run!!!!!


----------



## captjimtc

They are already running in Superior too from Marquette to GM!!


----------



## Michigan Sniper

I was afraid of that. How did you do back in 2010, Iceman? I didn't go out at all that year...


----------



## rico1391

Tuesday's satellite picture of our area of Superior. (Note: no ice cover)










Current surface water temps. Well, when does the Canada season open, lol?


----------



## redneckman

Looks like when I come up Rico we will just have to go to Soo brewing company.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes

There will still be smelt runs in 10 days. I have caught them into June up here so don't worry. See ya out there.


----------



## NorthernMich

St. Ignace 

now


----------



## Luv2hunteup

http://www.sooeveningnews.com/newsnow/x1907522723/Smelt-season-on-hold-for-U-P-dippers


----------



## TVCEAST05

What is the purpose for having streams closed for smelt dipping untill April first? Many of the CO's that I've talked to use discretion when it comes to smelt dipping early. If you are just dipping smelt then you are usually fine. I'm still going to wait though.


----------



## johnnyrick1981

It doesn't matter if your tribal, our season starts on april 1st also. As long as you have your fishing license your fine. This is straight from the DNR and Tribal conservation officers I talked to last week.


----------



## uptracker

I wouldn't want to run into Officer Postma dipping before the 1st, I know that much. He's by the book and applaud him for that. He's really cleaning it up around here.


----------



## TVCEAST05

I couldn't take it anymore and decided to go out last night. I was really surprised by the amount of people out. I talked to Postma and Publiski last night and they were just checking for licenses. I've talked to them quite a bit over the last couple years and they're real nice guys.


----------



## Drisc13

TVCEAST05 said:


> I couldn't take it anymore and decided to go out last night. I was really surprised by the amount of people out. I talked to Postma and Publiski last night and they were just checking for licenses. I've talked to them quite a bit over the last couple years and they're real nice guys.


any fish???


----------

